# HELP:waving:



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

So for those who dont remember me i not too recently maybe a month and a half ago replaced a head gasket (and thermostat, belt, spark plugs) the truck ran great. Then about a week ago i had a sudden loss of power and by that i mean no power whatsoever i cant keep up with traffic on the highway and at a slight incline im going barely 45 the best part is when i do get to a hill where i can coast once i get around 60-65 it sputters and jerks if i continue to gas it. Not sure if this last little tid bit helps but if im driving around town in pretty much any gear say 2nd or 3rd and i decide to punch the accelerator its sounds like a damn honda with a fart can. Everything is telling me its something with the fuel but Im so confused at this point i seafoamed it today majority in the gas tank and some in the oil but still no balls. If anyone has any ideas please shoot em this way


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a plugged up fuel filter.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont think it would be a fuel filter cause mine is doing it and i have a new filter and flushed my tank so i know there is nothing in it and for everything i been reading on a different site is my throttle body and my idle cause what ppl dont know is when u mess with the tps and adjusting the idle is u have to disconnect a sensor with the truck off set ur stuff them plug it back in and start or something like that but my truck did the same thing but i messed with the idle and is running a little better but im selling the truck


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

any codes?


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

nope no codes


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

when i tried the ecu led flash diagnoses i got a few different flash sequences first 3 then 4 then 5 then 1 long one and and 2 more that had a pause between them and where pretty long


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

this is something they don't tell you about in the sticky. those are the diagnosis modes. when it flashes the number for the mode you want (1 for stored codes) then you turn the dial back to get the codes. took me a while one day to figure that out.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

just had another thought. maybe the fuel pumps going out. my chevy use to sputter like that before i adjusted the fuel pressure regulator high enough.


----------



## leapfrog (Jan 26, 2010)

To get to fault codes, fairly simple. Best to be done at norm run temp. Ign on trn diagnostic mode selector full clockwise, lamps flash, count, turn full anti clockwise once diagnostic mode no has flashed. ie three flashes / mode three turn anti clockwise, check flashes/ codes. 
Mode 3 will be for emmission and fuel system diagnostics.
Check that all connectors to emmission / fuel components are connecting correctly 
good luck!


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

any ways to test for this where is the fuel pressure regulator located exactly please and thank you


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i have no idea if the reg on this truck even adjustable. my sub has an aftermarket electric fuel pump. after i put it in i had the same symptom as you but in reverse, cause every time i would drive i would turn up the regulator until they went away. try doing a fuel pressure test. i've never done one but there are a lot of guys here that have.
i had another thought earlier today i almost forgot to add, maybe its just a clogged fuel filter.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well i did all the test on mine and still does it


----------



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

Change your fuel filter. Had this happen with my 84 720


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OoSKYLINEoO said:


> any ways to test for this where is the fuel pressure regulator located exactly please and thank you


If the engine is a KA24E, then the fuel pressure regulator is bolted to the fuel rail at the back. Tee-in a tempoarary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 33 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

thanks man im going to look into this ive pretty much just stopped thinking about this thing hopefully its not my fuel pump (i just find it hard to believe a fuel filter could cause this much of a power loss)


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

clogged/damaged catalytic converter fml....time to straight pipe it


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

Gutted the cat threw it back on (truck ran great). Seafoamed it and afterwards got the same smoke/and sweet smell of coolant i did when i blew the head gasket so Ive either blown another gasket or cracked the head. FML


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Seafoam seems to do that to older motors... seriously though the fuel filter could still be an option. I almost couldn't believe it when I gained nearly 35mph just from changing lines and filter.


----------



## OoSKYLINEoO (May 21, 2010)

it has a brand new fuel filter. it was the cat that was bogging it down because the honey comb broke apart and clogged it up. but some how now im getting coolant into the #4 cylinder(never pressure tested the head when i replaced the gasket whoops), not the oil though. so im going to pick up this 3 part system that will supposedly fix any cracks or imperfections cause i really dont feel like taking it all apart again


----------

